# Fourways Meet @ Hooters tonight !



## shaunnadan

hi everyone !!!

so some of the fourways residents are having a small meet at the Hooters on Witkoppen tonight 1st April starting from 7PM

its a great venue with lots to see.... eat (the have a secial on all you can eat wings tonight !) and we have been given a few tables in the open section away from the smokers to vape to our content. 

everyone is welcome to join !

Reservation is under the name : Shaun

Please comment on the thread and if i need to increase the table size this afternoon i can call and make the arrangements

Attending :

@shaunnadan 
@BigAnt + 1
@Gambit 
@FireFly + 3
@KieranD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigAnt

We could also welcome @KieranD to the area

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now I have some serious FOMO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Now I have some serious FOMO!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BigAnt

Just confirmed with them it is now *R119* but you get the idea


----------



## TylerD

Wings and breasts. Hope you guys get a box to put your bones in.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stop this boys... the FOMO is increasing!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BigAnt

Rob Fisher said:


> Stop this boys... the FOMO is increasing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## BigAnt

@shaunnadan I will be +1 a guy that's not on the forum


----------



## Paulie

Sorry caint come but hope u guys have a blast!!!


----------



## FireFly

ME +3 (teens)


----------



## Silver

Would have loved to have joined you guys - but am taken tonight 
Have fun - and please take a few photos!


----------



## FireFly

Where to sit? They dont have booking


----------



## JW Flynn

BigAnt said:


> View attachment 24266


hehe, nice one, but eish, move it too tomorrow, then he can get here for one hell of allot less, hehe


----------



## BigAnt

Booked on Monday think its under Shaun. Outside patio about 10 ppl


----------



## shaunnadan

On my way , just got into the highway. Find any suitable space


----------



## FireFly

Ok. Got us something... lost a good waitress though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Hope you having a good time guys


----------



## Alex

And avoid Tom if possible.


----------



## kimbo

WE WANT PHOTOS!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> WE WANT PHOTOS!



Yes HOOTER photos.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> Yes HOOTER photos.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


>



Looks so good! I'm hungry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Me too Rob, they do make awesome boneless wings, and those curly fries...omg

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

In the states thats very far from HOOTERS Alex , but thanks for your effort.


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Me too Rob, they do make awesome boneless wings, and those curly fries...omg



I thought they were more into "bones" .


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> I thought they were more into "bones" .



I'm not fussy  but the temptation is real here, it's a mere 15 minute drive for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

you guys have hooters? eish....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> I'm not fussy  but the temptation is real here, it's a mere 15 minute drive for me.



​


----------



## johan

n0ugh7_zw said:


> you guys have hooters? eish....



No but the girls here have .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I tentatively demand, a strip club vape meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

FOMO of note! Enjoy guys... Hoot it up


----------



## FireFly

Thanks Chaps, That was awesome, Learnt alot about Coiling and wicking...
Feeling seriously Over dosed on Nic though ... sheeesh


----------



## kimbo

FireFly said:


> Thanks Chaps, That was awesome, Learnt alot about Coiling and wicking...
> Feeling seriously Over dosed on Nic though ... sheeesh


OI!!

Were is our photo?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kimbo

kimbo said:


> OI!!
> 
> Were is our photo?


 Even something like this will work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FireFly

@Gambit took some... Blurry I think, or he had the shakes lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FireFly

Here is a pic @kimbo

H（•_ㅅ_•）ters

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Did you guys actually see any H（•_ㅅ_•）ters through all the clouds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FireFly

@shaunnadan kept on Eclipsing the Light, so was tough at times....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

so last night was fun, lots of food and things to see 

for those who had fomo of missing out on a vape meet at hooters, just wait till you see what i have planned for next week !!!


----------



## Andre

shaunnadan said:


> so last night was fun, lots of food and things to see
> 
> for those who had fomo of missing out on a vape meet at hooters, just wait till you see what i have planned for next week !!!


Go away!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## RoRy13

shaunnadan said:


> so last night was fun, lots of food and things to see
> 
> for those who had fomo of missing out on a vape meet at hooters, just wait till you see what i have planned for next week !!!


 
Next tim


shaunnadan said:


> so last night was fun, lots of food and things to see
> 
> for those who had fomo of missing out on a vape meet at hooters, just wait till you see what i have planned for next week !!!


 
Next time try to organize for a Friday or Saturday and a venue thats more central.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

Good food, good H（•_ㅅ_•）and great company. It was an awesome meet. Can't wait for the next one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

umm *PHOTO'S !!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

kimbo said:


> Even something like this will work
> 
> View attachment 24307

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## kimbo

baksteen8168 said:


>



Just depends what side of the fence your on

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168

kimbo said:


> Just depends what side of the fence your on


Oh I am on the right side, it is just hard to make a conclusion with such a small amount of detail.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

